# Need Help Naming Future Kennel



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm very new to the forum, so I apologize if this is posted in the wrong spot.

I'm planing to begin breeding German Shepherds in the near future, but haven't had any luck coming up with a name for my future Kennel. I know a lot of people suggest using geographical feature, or landmark but I haven't been able to find anything around here. I do liive on a hobby farm, with acres of field, and most of the surrounding land around me is farm land and field as well, so "fields" could work nicely if I found something that would work with it.

A few other words that come to mind when I think of the breed would have to be words like "loyalty, courage, faithful, brave, guardian, protection, noble... Etc" but again, I haven't been able to come up with anything that sounds or feels right.

I'm very open to the idea of using German in my kennel name, but I'm unfamiliar with the language and dont trust most online translators.

Can anyone maybe give me a hand?


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Oct 17, 2012)

Some more ideas have come to mind. My Females name is Journey, when translated to German I believe is Reise.

We were thinking something along the lines of Edel vom Reise Kennel, which I think translates to Journey of the Nobel?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who is Journey's breeder? What is her full registered name?


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Oct 17, 2012)

Journey isn't registered (No worries, she's not the dog I intend on breeding)
We bought her 8 years ago as a 7 week old puppy from a breeder in Ottawa, I don't recall the name of the kennel we got her from, or the names of the people who owned it, it was so long ago. The breeder was selling half of her litter as registered dogs, and the other half as unregistered (no idea why) my aunt bought her full sister from the same litter, who does happen to be registered, they're daughters of Balu von der Kirchheck. I believe her mother was artificially inseminated when Balu was still in Germany.

I considered using Journey's name, because even though she won't be bred, she's a big part of our life, and one of the best dogs we've had the privilege of owning.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I came up with Spirited Shepherds in two ways - 1 is that my heart dog is a shelter rescue named Spirit and 2 I like dogs with personality plus, you know the spirited kinds. So that's how I named mine. I thought about a german name, but decided not to go that route since I also have a Shiloh and an Aussie and that just wouldn't have made sense for those two breeds.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Oct 17, 2012)

Aweh 
I think I'd like something personal like that too. So far my favorite has been "Reisen-Feld" I believe it translates to Journeys Field (if anyone could confirm that for me that would be awesome!), it includes both something important to me (my dog Journey) and something that makes sense geographical (I live on acres of field and farm land) plus I like the way it sounds


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What line do you have? What venues do you participate in?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> Aweh
> I think I'd like something personal like that too. So far my favorite has been "Reisen-Feld" I believe it translates to Journeys Field (if anyone could confirm that for me that would be awesome!), it includes both something important to me (my dog Journey) and something that makes sense geographical (I live on acres of field and farm land) plus I like the way it sounds


It means more like Journey Field but is not possessive (not _Journey's_ Field).


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Oct 17, 2012)

I knew I couldn't trust Bable Fish. When I typed in Journey Field I got Reise Feld, Journeys Field (Not possessive, but with an s at the end) it gave me that. What would it look like possessive?


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Oct 17, 2012)

What about pronunciation?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Genetive case: The Four German Cases: Genitive - Wesfall

Reise is pronounced rise-eh


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Not sure if it helps you at all, but I chose Marcato for my kennel name. It is an Italian term meaning "heavily marked or accented" which both relates to my being a pianist (22 years) and the character and temperament of the German Shepherd Dog.

It also ties in in that my first GSDs name is Strauss


----------

